# My 6 month olds, one ear is not up!



## Emerald1981 (Jun 1, 2014)

My German Shephers pup is 6 months old and his ear is not up? I've been told if they are not up by now then it's never going to come up. We had him for 3 months and his ear has never went up. Seems heavy! Has anyone had a GS and their ears go up later then 6 months? I attached a photo. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

It seems a little late (all my dogs ears went up by 3.5 months) but definitely fixable. Observe for another week or so and maybe consider taping the ears.


----------



## Emerald1981 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks so much. We are considering taping but thought I would try and see others opinion. So it's appreciated


----------



## Emerald1981 (Jun 1, 2014)

Niko is 6 months old and weighs 75lbs already. The vet said he's going to be a big boy. I just wish his ear would stand. Some days it looks like it wants too, it just looks a bit heavy at this point


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

go to the vet , he will give you some vitamines this will help your dog, also don't tap on his head makes his ear's nerves weak


----------



## Axle (Jan 29, 2014)

Axle's ears went up without intervention at 7 and a half months. Good luck!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm moving this to the ears up section, make sure you read thru the other posts there to get a better grasp on the time frame and if it's better to tape now then wait.

What does the breeder say? Are the littermates in the same situation or are their ears up? This is a GENETIC situation so that should help calm you (or not) with the updates.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I would be taping for sure. It might be too late, ime. My border collie got taped starting at 5 mos and one of his ears still wouldn't set properly. One did.


----------



## Emerald1981 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for ur advice. I did not get Niko from the actual breeder, a lady couldn't not handle him, she had another female GS and she did not like Niko so she had I get rid of him. I was glad to take him  I will get into contact with her and see if she has more info as far as the breeders go. Thanks Maggie Roselee for moving this. I'm new to the site and still learning.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

It's not too late. Tape now. My pups went up 7.5 months after using Ear Forms for 3 weeks. Order from canine callidus along with patexx glue or use eyelash glue the trick is keep it in for 2-3 weeks straight. Re apply glue as needed but don't take it out. Give goat cheese tablespoon with each meal 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

